# Looking for Katzkin Leather seats and Aluminum Dash kit



## Cryptic_Snow (Dec 2, 2008)

Real Brushed Aluminum Dash Kit








Katzkin Custom 2-Tone Leather (Dove Grey/Black)








Any idea where to find these items and the cost?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Katzkin Leather seats and Aluminum Dash kit (Cryptic_Snow)*

well if you have gray seats you can dye the outside black for under $100 yourself. It's super easy, you just have to mask off the areas you don't want black and spray them. Obviously you have to prep the seats but it will save you a bundle, you can even do the door cards. Look up SEM Vinyl Spray Paint and read how to use it. I have used it and it holds up super strong. If it ever fades or starts to wear, just hit it again. I am going on 2 years with mine no wear even on the bolsters


----------

